# How to display only pkg-message depending of a given port ?



## olivier (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

When I install, using port, a big software with lot's of dependencies (the meta port gnome2 for example):
How can I display, at the end of the installation, all the  "pkg-message" of all ports that were installed with gnome2 ?

Thanks,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

portmaster(8) does that by default. So [cmd=]portmaster x11/gnome2[/cmd] will display all package messages after it has built everything.


```
At the conclusion of a successful installation, any pkg-message files
     that were installed, and a summary of the work performed will be dis-
     played.
```


----------



## mecano (Oct 12, 2009)

other helpfull commands

activate portupgrade logs

```
portupgrade -L /var/tmp/portupgrade/-%s::%s.log [I]switches name_of _port etc[/I]
```

list port dependants (parent port)

```
pkg_info -Rx [I]name_of_port[/I]
```

list port dependencies (child ports)

```
pkg_info -rx [I]name_of_port[/I]
```

display post install message

```
pkg_info -xD [I]name_of_port[/I]
```

display which port the file belongs to

```
pkg_which -v [I]file_name[/I]
```

list of installed files for a port

```
pkg_info -xL [I]name_of_port[/I]
```


----------

